# Anderson's. Team could get three of them



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_7595.shtml

Derek Anderson, Portland Trail Blazers

Kenny Anderson, Indiana Pacers

Shandon Anderson, New York Knickerbockers


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_7595.shtml
> 
> Derek Anderson, Portland Trail Blazers
> ...


They will be unprotected, but the only one that will be given a second look at is Kenny Anderson. Both Derek and Shandon have fairly large contracts for NBA teams, let alone an expansion. Like the article said, if Charlotte were to take Jameer Nelson, Kenny would be a great teacher.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think they would be nuts to pick up Derek's $7m+ deal and Shandon's overpriced deal. They both will probably be unprotected, but I doubt Charlotte would pick them up, unless they expire soon and get money/picks in return.


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

Derek Anderson has been playing well for portland and i think they protect him. Even though he has a 7mil contract, if he continues to play the way he is playing i see him sticking around in Portland


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Son of Bintim</b>!
> Derek Anderson has been playing well for portland and i think they protect him. Even though he has a 7mil contract, if he continues to play the way he is playing i see him sticking around in Portland


Are you serious? He's been indirectly identified as a weak spot for Portland by John Nash


----------

